# Refined Details: BMW E36 323i Sport Touring Major Enhancement



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Here is a vehicle I took into stock back in January; for those of you that don't know I also buy & sell motor vehicles, specifically Bavarian Classics: Audi's, BMW's, Mercedes, etc.

This E36 323i Sport Touring is a very rare thing indeed - one of only 76 Autos remaining on the roads today. This particular example was family owned from new with ONLY 50,000 miles on the clock - and every optional extra you could possibly imagine.

The plan was to give the vehicle a Major Enhancement to improve the finish dramatically, as well as the interior and engine bay getting a good valet/detail. Plus I had our trusted dent removal company to fix the expected car park dings.

*On Arrival*












Looking quite tired and in need of a thorough clean and machine polish!

_Closer Inspection_



Slight scuff...



Evidence of someone using polish on the black plastics.







A fair amount of swirls present...





Starting with the shuts as per usual.



Next up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*





*Alloys During*





*Alloys After*



The exterior was then cleansed using the usual Refined Details comprehensive safe wash techniques...









Once dried with an ultra plush microfibre drying towel and shuts blown dry it was time to roll the vehicle into the unit to be clay barred - this is to remove any bonded contamination and to provide a perfectly clean polishing surface.





Before setting about the machine polishing stages, the interior was addressed.

*Interior Before*









*Interior After*













Being a sale car time was not of the essence for an obscene amount of photographs but here are a few snaps of the correction achieved - including spot sanding for bird lime/etching removal. A 2-step major machine enhancement was done across the board, with an extra heavier cutting step to remove the bird limes from the bonnet.

*Defects Before*











*Defects After*







Not 100% perfect but a vast improvement to this stunning modern classic - making her look no more than a year old; rather than 15 years!

Here are a few reflections from within the unit before rolling her outside. The plastics/rubbers were dressed, windows treated and finally the paintwork was protected with Autobrite Direct's Hellshine, The Abyss - a superb synthetic sealant, which behaves like a sealant and a wax in one, plus it can be applied to any surface; YES, this includes plastics!













*The Results*

_Before_


_After_




















_Before_


_After_




















Avus Blue Paintwork looking as it should once again - it was an absolute pleasure to bring this appreciating E36 back to life. It was sad to wave her goodbye upon sale but it was worth all the time and effort - and has gone to a good home where she'll be appreciated.

Here are a few snaps of The Abyss protection in action:











Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## CSMatt (Mar 30, 2013)

Cracking car and great work on getting her back to looking her best


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic, i'm not surprised you sold it pretty quickly, i would have snapped it off you too!

I love the E36 especially with the M-Tech kit and the touring version. Amazing car that, great work!


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely looking car  still think that the E36 is the best looking 3 series there has been. Bet the new owner was chuffed!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Adam! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Fantastic, i'm not surprised you sold it pretty quickly, i would have snapped it off you too!
> 
> I love the E36 especially with the M-Tech kit and the touring version. Amazing car that, great work!


What he said


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

My god. You must have doubled the value. Fantastic work.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely nice motor,that should gat shifted in no time.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Cracking work. 
How hard was the paint to correct? I will be doing mine fairly soon


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on bimmer, :thumb:.


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Lovely car which I also have!

Mine is a 1 lady owner Avus blue 323i Sport touring with the even rarer manual gearbox!

I have just started a complete overhaul which has costed a few pounds to say the least, but I still think it's a cracking car and a great steer, especially with a complete suspension overhaul!

Interested in seeing what you also used to correct the paint. I have a DAS 6 Pro which has worked with an Hexlogic pad and some Menzerna light cutting polish.

P.s - I saw this on ebay, did it sell easy at that money?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Time well spent for sure:buffer:

Still a good looking thing, even after 15years!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Suberb work. The car is looking so clean and fresh in the sunshine/natural light.

Done the new owner a fantastic favour getting a car looking as good as that.


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Stunning, I want one now I've seen this.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

steve D said:


> Stunning, I want one now I've seen this.


You should buy mine lol


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Top Job, Still miss mine:


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

My gosh Rob is that carbon black on an E36??? 

Stunning. Was going to fit those alloys to mine but decided on MV1's instead.

I'm also lucky that mine is a manual!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Orient blue, I went for an auto, sold it for a manual Octavia vrs. Vrs is a good car but I'd have the BMW back without question. One car I should never of sold, I prefer autos myself.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> Cracking work.
> How hard was the paint to correct? I will be doing mine fairly soon


Typically BMW/German and hard paint, thanks for the feedback 



reza_q said:


> Lovely car which I also have!
> 
> Mine is a 1 lady owner Avus blue 323i Sport touring with the even rarer manual gearbox!
> 
> ...


I used a Flex Rotary Polisher with the 3M Perfect It system - I wouldn't say it sold easy as in the next day but had plenty of enquiries, which resulted in getting the full asking price  - she's now moved to Wales... going to miss this car because I was hoping it may not sell and I'd have an excuse to put her under a cover in the garage!

Thanks for all of the fantastic feedback, it's really appreciated.


----------



## reza_q (Feb 10, 2011)

Interesting! I'm struggling to get enquiries on mine after I've just literally renewed everything on it!

It's listed on ebay, but here's mine with 18" MV1's


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Just LOVE the 323i Sport Touring, someone's got one near me in the same colour and they're just a cracking car


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Mine sold the same day I advertised it.

Try some of the owners forums


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Almost wish I got a touring over the coupe they are soo nice.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Really regret selling this one... would have loved to have her sat in the garage


----------

